# Stressed Frogs



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

I am 14 and really there is only one place to put my frogs right now and i was wondering would a tv stress the frogs out. I mean would the sound from it. If so i have no problem getting rid of the tv. So i am wondering if the sound from a tv stresses out dart frogs.

Nathan Long


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

xGoldenxTreeFrogx said:


> I am 14 and really there is only one place to put my frogs right now and i was wondering would a tv stress the frogs out. I mean would the sound from it. If so i have no problem getting rid of the tv. So i am wondering if the sound from a tv stresses out dart frogs.
> 
> Nathan Long


We often play music in our frog room when we are working in it and it doesn't seem to have any adverse effects. We do keep the volume down though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks i was kind of worried that the tv even at low would stress them out. 

Thanks


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I play loud music in my building when im up there all the time. Good luck with the frogs


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I play guitar for my frogs cause they're the only ones that will listen. They come over to the side of the glass when I do though. This is playing very low strings.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Some of my frogs call when I have the tv volume on loud or when I'm vacuuming.

Justin


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't think the tv or music will bother the darts at all. I live in a city, and my street can be very load at times but it never bothers the frogs (neither does my music or tv). Sometimes when my apartment phone rings my P. aurotaenia will start to call  ... its not music but another "loud" noise. As I understand it, jungles aren't the quietest of places.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Have you ever been through a tropical rainforest, or seen one on TV??? They are incredibly loud with birds calling, monkeys calling, and many other noises. So, all though the tv is kind of an odd noise to them, I am sure they would get used to it very quickly. I have been thinking if it would be a good idea to buy one of those natural sound cd's, the rainforest one, and play it in my room, and see if it stimulates anything. Has anyone tried this before??? Just a thought,

Ed


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, I deleted what I thought was wrong text. My Whites call to Foo Fighters and my Horned Frogs (Pac Man) calls to I am pretty sure a voice on Family Guy. I need to play a few more episodes for him.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't think it's so much of the actual sound as more of the pitch. I havn't researched how good a frog is a picking up actual sound but I konw many animals are very sensitive to the pitch of a sound, and a specific pitch would probably be a lot easier to locate in a rainforest than a specific sound.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

It has to do a lot with the frequency of the sound. A certain frequency will be the only stimuli to result in a reaction.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a note that you do not want to put them on top or right beside a CRT TV or computer monitor. There is a good amount of radiation behind them and could cause issuse. I seeme to remember a friend when I was little losing 2-3 hamsters before they figured out what it was. I do know they list some of this information in the manuals.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Kyle do you know how close to a computer monitor is bad? I am working on a 29 gal for something and want to put it next to my computer so I have something to look at while I do homework.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know all the details, but know the newer ones are a little better. Some of the site bellow if bull, but that part about TVs seems to meet what I have read in the past. 

Here is some info:
http://www.ozelink.com/natures_energies/discs.htm


----------

